# New FROSTBITE CLOWN!!



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

So I just went to an LFS today and landed an eye on this beauty. When I went to go ask one of the workers there "how much for the frostbite?". He looked puzzled and pointed to a toadstool and asked if that's the one I wanted....lol:| So I said no that's a toadstool I wanted to know how much for the frostbite.....the clownfish. Then he was like oooooh the clownfish, we have a different name for it...:rolltypical LFS selling livestock for money rather than love for the hobby) As the guy was looking underneath the hood for a price I took a peek and they had the Frostbite Clown Labeled "white clownfish" for $70!!!(they usually go for $80+ depending upon grade) And I just knew I had to take advantage of the ignorance :jester:


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

HOT DANG!!! That is a looker right there. I was contemplating not putting my black saddles back into my main display but I do not see much here in different varieties,asides from picasso and platinums, after seeing this guy I might inquire on a price at my local fish store.


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
You should look into one of your local reef clubs maybe a local breeder around you is setting the mood right for a wyoming white and a snowflake....lol


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 31, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------

